# 4x65



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Is 4wpg too muhc for a 65 gallon? Will I be getting algee booms or should i go with the 2wpg?


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

If you can keep up with c02 and ferts then you shouldnt have a problem with algae and your plants will thrive. If you want a lower maintenance low tech setup then 2wpg would be good for some low light plants.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

if I get the 4wpg would I need c02?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Also when you mean by c02 can I use an airpump??


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

no co2 is not an air pump, you need to get a co2 tank valves and reactor and inject the co2 into your water, search co2 and find out what you would need, its not cheap tho. 
i use a diy co2 generator made from a pop bottle airline tubeing and sugar and yeast. search and you can find instructions for this.


----------

